# After Epson now Mutoh ValueJet 405GT



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

A new DTG machine... we will see who have the most expansive ink, epson or mutoh

I will see it next week

Mutoh prepares for strong presence at FESPA 2015 - FESPA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GqeMCrlvqs


























could it be Ricoh Gen IV head ?
High-quality printing: 1200 dpi for amazing clarity and details.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Epson F2000 printer has a max resolution of 1440 dpi. As do many other dtg printers.

_


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

sure, most are epson head


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Mutoh has contracts with Epson to produce them heads. Solvent based usually perform really well


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I will know more in 1 week, I am always curious when new model hit the market.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The design of the Mutah looks very nice.....in a 1970s sci-fi movie


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

So from the specs it seems to be Ricoh GEN4L head
Ricoh Printing Systems America, Inc.

Print method Drop-On Demand, Piezo Drive Method
# of nozzles / # of heads 384 nozzles / (192 x 2 rows) / 4 heads
Ink type Mutoh textile pigment
Variable dot Yes
CD software Windows driver, layout and print tool
Print modes 1200 x 1200 / 600 x 1200 / 600 x 600
Power requirements 100 - 120 Volt or 200 - 240 Volt
Color options CMYK + White + White
Operating temperature 68°F - 89.6°F
Maximum print speed / resolution 4 color Uni-D on white shirt, A4 size
@ 600 x 600 dpi = 57 seconds
Operating humidity range 40% - 60%
Maximum resolution
Dimensions (printer) WxDxH 32” x 56” x 19”
Weight (printer) 180 lbs
Maximum print area 16.9” x 23.6” - 42 x 60 cm

Now is the Mutoh textile pigment the new Dupont Ink ?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The point that make me laught

"What is important to the user is the orginal price, running costs, production speed and reliability. Mutoh claim to have all these buttoned up and are streets ahead of their competition."


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is the machine as you would have seen it.

No comment from me, as it is still in the development stage.

video
http://youtu.be/pNqC3SpOxtI


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to set as public video, now it is fine to view


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Its definitely not an Epson head and is either Gen4 or 4L head.
My guess would be 4L as its more applicable to DTG than the 4 (would be the smart thing to do).


Best regards

-David


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

At $20,000 USD, I doubt they are using Gen 4 or 4L heads. If I were to guess, they are the Ricoh plastic heads at a much more economical price point than the industrial heads. I'll call it a semi-educated guess.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> At $20,000 USD, I doubt they are using Gen 4 or 4L heads. If I were to guess, they are the Ricoh plastic heads at a much more economical price point than the industrial heads. I'll call it a semi-educated guess.


Yes, they would use double 4H x 2. There are no reason not to use their best weapon. I think it will be way lower than $20,000 when ready. They will do same as Epson marketing. $15995 is my best guess. Maybe lower, since Mutho is the example of lowest large format printer in market. Over Mimaki, Roland who uses Epson D4,5,7 heads. I would if I am Owner of Mutho LOL. Nice dream.
Plastic sounds cheap but not all are made with Plastic. Nozzle plate etcs are same as normal Ricoh G4 G5. Same as Epson heads which we are so used to it.
4 of us are on the way to Japan(Aeoon & AA team) this week and will dig futher more and let TSF members know.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Bobzo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all,

any new information about the Mutoh?


----------



## picturekid (Jun 28, 2015)

This printer seems to be a game changer, I'm not sure but apparently it can print on polyester. Can any other DTG print on polyester?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I am not that familiar with the printer. What features make it a game changer?


----------



## picturekid (Jun 28, 2015)

First and foremost let me be clear I'm a NEWBIE to this market all I've been doing is researches, Ive received samples from a few companies but been please with one so far the MOD1. 

The reason I said this Mutoh DTG seems to be a game changer its because MUTOH said it can print on polyester as well. Again I stress on the fact that I'm a newbie so there could be other dtg I dont know about.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Most DTG printer can print on polyester with the right ink the right pretreatment & the right technique.

I am no sure of this one, but when they say it print on polyester I bet it is white only.

Image Armor have shown photos of print made on dark polyester garment, see there website.


A real game change is the Genesis 0_0


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

picturekid said:


> First and foremost let me be clear I'm a NEWBIE to this market all I've been doing is researches, Ive received samples from a few companies but been please with one so far the MOD1.
> 
> The reason I said this Mutoh DTG seems to be a game changer its because MUTOH said it can print on polyester as well. Again I stress on the fact that I'm a newbie so there could be other dtg I dont know about.


Ohh I see...I have only seen the printer a few times and never in action. I wasn't sure if there some new feature I didn't know about or what.

Printing on Poly is not out of the question as JGabby said. Printing on light colored poly isn't an issue...its printing on dark poly with white ink. The other main issue with poly is much of it is designed for the fitness market and the mfg like to put a hydrophobic (water repellent) on the garment...when printing with water based inks as DTG uses this poses a major issue. Lots of trial and error are needed to get the best results.

Thanks for the kinds words about the Genesis JGabby!!


----------

